# Paint or stain first?



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

I just hand routed a sign for the wife. She wants to paint the letters and stain the sign. However, we are not sure which to do first.

Suggestions?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

EM3 said:


> I just hand routed a sign for the wife. She wants to paint the letters and stain the sign. However, we are not sure which to do first.
> 
> Suggestions?


why not stain first than paint. If you paint first than the stain will get the letters and show. that is how i would do it


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I would paint first. If you get some of the paint on the face of the sign it can easily be sanded off and not bother the painted recessed areas of the sign. Stain will easily wipe off of the painted areas after the paint has dried of course.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would stain and finish the sign first and then paint the letters. If you get any paint on the clear finish, it should just wipe off clean.


----------

